# Projector setup



## Gmalone12 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hey fellas, so I'm thinking about switching to a projector setup. I'm hoping to only run one long HDMI cord to the opposite side of the room. The thing is, I want to hook up a sound bar, PlayStation, and firestick. What are my options for this? Oh and I'm hoping not to have to buy a receiver. Thanks for your help


----------

